# 51 Zoll Plasma als PC Monitor bei 2m Sitzabstand eine gute Idee?



## ich558 (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich überlege schon lange meinen PC Bildschrim durch einen TV zu ersetzten da ich gerne Filme schaue und ein Fan von 3D bin. Nach langem suchen bin ich auf 2 Modelle gestoßen mit 46 (LCD) und 51 Zoll (Plasma) wobei laut Kundenberichten der letzter eine sehr gute Bildqualität und einen tolle 3D Darstellung hat und generell sollen sich Plasma dank kurzer Reaktionszeit besser als PC Monitore eignen. Mein Sitzabstand beträgt rund 2m wobei der Optimale Abstand bei 50 Zoll 1,8-2,5m ist bei FULL HD Material. Welcher von beiden ist da jetzt die klügere Wahl?

Samsung PS51E579 129 cm (51 Zoll) 3D Plasma-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse C (Full-HD, 600Hz SFM, DVB-T/C/S2) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007H72840/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=home-theater


----------



## Ratracer008 (4. Januar 2013)

Ist nicht zu empfehlen, da man bei gamen seinen Kopf hin und her drehen muss. Perfekt ist Sitzabstand durch 2,5 als Bildschirmdiagonale


----------



## Timsu (4. Januar 2013)

Also für mich wären auf diese Entfernung 51" perfekt (ich hab 2m und 46" und es könnte größer sein.)
Sitzabstand durch 2,5 ist ein Relikt aus SD Zeiten, für Film/Spielefans nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2013)

So ein Schwachsinn.

Der ideale Sitzabstand ist (bei 16:9) ~Diagonale*1-1,5 (je nach Anwendung und Geschmack, "hohe" Auflösung vorrausgesetzt).

Ich würde also auf jeden Fall den 130cm Plasma nehmen, eventuell sogar einen noch größeren.

Bei Plasmas können sich übrigens statische Bildinhalte _einbrennen, _das solltest du im PC Betrieb bedenken; nutze einen Bildschirmschoner und reduziere den Kontrast (!) um dem vorzubeugen.

Wichtig bei TVs ist auch der Inputlag, der bei einigen Modellen sehr hoch ausfällt (teils >100ms); leider wird er kaum getestet sodass es recht schwer ist ein geeignetes Modell zu wählen.



> Ist nicht zu empfehlen, da man bei gamen seinen Kopf hin und her drehen muss. Perfekt ist Sitzabstand durch 2,5 als Bildschirmdiagonale


 
Du sitzt wohl 1,5m von einem  24" Monitor entfernt?


----------



## ich558 (5. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Wahrnung mit dem Einbrenne. Das hätte ich warscheindlich glatt übersehen.
Weiß jemand was der unterscheid zwischen den beiden Modellen ist?
Samsung PS51D550C1WXZG 130 cm (51 Zoll) 3D-Plasma-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse D (Full HD, 600Hz, DVB-T/C, CI+) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-PS51E5...=sr_1_3?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1357234942&sr=1-3


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2013)

Das sagt ihr Amazon schon, das einer ist der Nachfolger des anderen,
Aber wenn du zocken willst muss du auf den Input Lag achten.
Infos dazu: Input-Lag Diskussionsthread - PlayStation Forum (und hier http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=116&thread=33625)


----------



## doodlez (5. Januar 2013)

würd auch nen größeren nehmen also sen 52 wenns geht, hatte auch ers gedacht 42 sei zu groß, aber im nachhinein denke ich sas meiner grösser sein könnt weil die auflösung so ne kleine schrift macht


----------



## Sunjy (5. Januar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Bei Plasmas können sich übrigens statische Bildinhalte _einbrennen, _das solltest du im PC Betrieb bedenken; nutze einen Bildschirmschoner und reduziere den Kontrast (!) um dem vorzubeugen.
> 
> :



Das is wohl ein Relikt aus Alten Zeiten. Ich zocke Teilweiße 12 stunden am Stück am Plasma und da brennt sich mal gar nix ein. Mann sieht 2 minuten ein kurzes Nachleuchten wenn man ihn Ausschaltet dann is wieder alles beim alten^^


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2013)

Da hast du aber auch keine Standbilder die sich 12 Std keinen Milimeter bewegen .


----------



## ich558 (5. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das sagt ihr Amazon schon, das einer ist der Nachfolger des anderen,
> Aber wenn du zocken willst muss du auf den Input Lag achten.
> Infos dazu: Input-Lag Diskussionsthread - PlayStation Forum (und hier http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=116&thread=33625)


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du das lest aber ich nehme an der als erstes verlinkte ist der Nachfolger?  Laut der Tabelle liegen die Plasmas beim Input Lag im grünen Bereich also wird der schon passen denke ich.


----------



## ich558 (5. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du das lest aber ich nehme an der als erstes verlinkte ist der Nachfolger?  Laut der Tabelle liegen die Plasmas beim Input Lag im grünen Bereich also wird der schon passen denke ich.


 
edit: Ach jetzt hab ich den Hinweis von Amazon gefunden


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2013)

Wie kann man den NICHT sehen?


----------



## ich558 (5. Januar 2013)

Indem man gekonnt alles was zwischen Preis und Produktmerkmalen steht ausblendet


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2013)

> Das is wohl ein Relikt aus Alten Zeiten. Ich zocke Teilweiße 12 stunden am Stück am Plasma und da brennt sich mal gar nix ein. Mann sieht 2 minuten ein kurzes Nachleuchten wenn man ihn Ausschaltet dann is wieder alles beim alten^^


 
Auch bei heutigen Plasmas können sich statische Bildinhalte einbrennen, etwa HUD Teile in Spielen oder die Taskleiste; es ist besser dieses Problem nicht zu unterschätzen als es zu überschätzen, allerdings haben sich moderne Plasmas gegenüber älteren tatsächlich in dieser Hinsicht erheblich gebessert.

Einbrennen gibt es übrigens auch bei Röhren- und (O)LED Monitoren, nur LCDs und Rückenprojektor Geräte sind dagegen völlig immun.


----------



## Omen_IT (5. Januar 2013)

Ich würde eher einen LED nehmen ,da wie schon beschrieben Plasmas leichter einbrennen!


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2013)

Abgesehen davon das es keine finanzierbaren LED TVs gibt gibt es auch bei LED, insbesondere bei OLED Bildschirmen ein Einbrennverhalten, OLEDs sind in dieser Hinsicht nicht viel besser als moderne Plasmabildschirme.

Nur LCD -oder Rückenprojektor- TVs sind völlig immun gegen Einbrennen.

Alles in allem ist das Einbrennen bei modernen Geräten nicht so schlimm das sie für dein PC-Monitorbetrieb völlig ungeeignet wären, schon garnicht wenn man die genannten Maßnahmen ergreift.


----------



## ich558 (8. Januar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt den Plasma bestellt, da ich vorallem Filme schauen werde und wenns mich reizt kann ich ja schnell den PC anstecken 
Hab sogar noch einen günstigeren Preis entdeckt SAMSUNG PS51E579 -3D Plasma-TV, Triple-Tuner, USB-Recording- bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------

